# probleme mit <h:dataTable>



## k4lle (17. Jul 2007)

Wieso ich damit Probleme habe, kann ich selber nicht verstehen. Habe ich aber leider. Ich will eigentlich nur eine ganz normale html-Tabelle in eine h: oder t:dataTable transformieren. Ich habe mir schon 1000000 Beispiele angeguckt und überall wird die Tabelle dynamisch mit Inhalt gefüllt....
Das soll bei mir nicht der Fall sein, sondern ich will einfach eine stink normale Tabelle bauen....
Also es muss doch eigentlich so einfach sein....
<h:dataTable var="egal" ......>
<h:column>
    <hutputLabel for="betriebsmittel" value="Betriebsmittel:" />
    <h:inputText size="14" id="betriebsmittel"/>
</h:column>
<h:column>
    <hutputLabel for="betriebsmittel" value="Betriebsmittel:" />
    <h:inputText size="14" id="betriebsmittel"/>
</h:column>
</h:dataTable>

Bei diese einfachen Beispiel habe ich laut meinem Verständnis einfach eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten erzeugt.....
Das var="egal"-Attribut der wie ein Iterator agiert... Ist für mich ja nicht wichtig, sowas kompliziertes brauche ich ja gar nicht 

Ist mein oben genanntes Beispiel falsch???
Ich brauche mir nicht die Dokus zu posten, da ich sie kenne, aber mit ihnen leider nichts anfangen kann, da ich ja nichtmals so eine einfache Tabelle angezeigt bekomme....

Über schnelle Hilf ewürde ich mich freuen...


----------



## orribl (17. Jul 2007)

Ich glaube für das, was du erreichen willst, ist ein panelGrid geeigneter:

www.jsftoolbox.com/documentation/help/12-TagReference/html/h_panelGrid.html

Damit wird auch eine Tabelle erzeugt, die aber ihren Inhalt nicht dynamisch aus einem Array ausliest


----------



## k4lle (17. Jul 2007)

ja damit habe ich das auch schon probiert......   daran gefällt mir aber nicht, dass laut meinem verständnis jede zeile gefüllt sein muss. ich will aber z.b so eine tabelle haben....
das oben genannte beispiel ist natürlich ziemlich blöd...
Beispiel...

spalte1 spalte2
           müller
tina      ortas
Max     Mustermann



<f:facet name="body">
<h:form id="form">		
<h:dataTable var="egal" styleClass="borderTable" 
	     style="width: 100%;" headerClass="panelHeading">
<f:facet name="header">					
	<hutputText value="Maschinendaten" />
</f:facet>
<h:column>				
        <hutputText value="test1" />						
</h:column> 					
</h:dataTable>										
</h:form>
</f:facet>

wieso wird mir bei diesem beispiel nur die überschrift und nicht die spalte mit test1 angezeigt?


----------

